# Concern about Muzzleloader barrel - Knight



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

So after some target practice this weekend, I noticed what appear to be rust or cracks in the barrel, can't really get in there to look for sure, but was able to snap some photos. Always cleaned and oiled, but it is 13yrs old. I run 3 50gr pellets. Maybe it has had 150 charges through it, sat a year or two (always cleaned before storage). Don't want it blowing up in my face. Can't really afford to replace before Christmas. Have a cap and ball for a backup. Any way to inexpensively confirm or deny my suspicions? Pay a Smith to inspect it?

Here are some bore photos part way through cleaning, brush and patches put through. It's only in the breech area too, not down the whole barrel.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It looks like corrosion pitting to me.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Or, I guess I just need to clean better. Putting some more work into it...it looks A LOT better and just might have been hard build up I missed last year. Several passes with a brush, finally getting clean patches, it looks like this now.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

It looks O.K. To me. I would just keep it clean and put in a light oil coat for the storage times.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I use a product called Iosso bore cleaner on all my firearms before I store them. It is non abrasive unlike JB Bore Paste. JB works good to remove rust from pitting.but will remove metal while you are using it. It will also remove plastic build up from sabots.

It looks like you scrubbed your barrel well now but if you ran a patched jag down your barrel a half dozen times with a small amount of Iosso it will come out black. Everyone who has tried it says they were shocked on the amount of build up they got out of a barrel that they assumed was cleaned.


----------

